# Almera Tino rear axle bushes



## Rayp (Jul 29, 2015)

Have a 2003 Nissan Almera Tino 1.8 petrol manual transmission. I have been told that the rear axle suspension bushes require replacing and this means a new axle, anyone any idea of an alternative solution as new axle costs more than the car is worth.
Thanks


----------

